# Sharp XV-Z17000 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This 3D SharpVision® 1080p high definition DLP® front projector represents an outstanding value in home theater. Utilizing a Texas Instruments DLP® chip, 1920 x 1080 technology from and Sharp's advanced proprietary technologies, the XV-Z17000 boasts an outstanding 40,000:1 contrast ratio and a 1600 ANSI lumens high brightness rating, delivering one of the best pictures available in consumer home theater projectors today.

 

*Features*


High Contrast Ratio 40,000:1 (In High Contrast Mode) - enhances the ability to discern fine, detailed differences between the darkest and lightest colors while providing superior black level reproduction.
Automatic Iris Switchover Function - instantly changes multiple brightness and contrast settings with on-screen display menu and remote control. This allows the greatest flexibility for varying home theater environments.
1600 ANSI Lumens (In High Brightness Mode) - is an ANSI lumens rating that delivers a bright, beautiful picture.
Full HD 1080p High Definition Capability - is compatible with 1080p, 1080i and 720p HD signals.
Two sets of 3D Glasses - Supplied with unit and built in 3D IR emitter
6-Segment 5x Color Wheel - achieves flicker-free, high-grade images and accurate color reproduction.
HDMI® High Definition Multimedia Interface - aids compatibility with high definition set-top boxes and Blu-ray Disc™ players.
Display Method: DLP® Technology from Texas Instruments - ensures superb picture quality
Integrated Lens Cover - provides a black screen and if engaged, also automatically turns the power off after 30 minutes.
Keystone Correction - for both vertical and horizontal corrects spherical and trapezoidal distortion of an image on a flat screen.
Auto V-Keystone Correction Button - performs a vertical keystone correction, which is automatically activated in response to the installation angle of the projector.
Home Theater Conveniences - include easy installation and whisper quiet operation.

MSRP: $
Street Price: $

Art's Review
PJCentral Review


----------

